# Deadwood Hutch out of the spinner



## privvydigger (Jul 20, 2009)

came out nice better shape then the first one I dug


----------



## capsoda (Jul 20, 2009)

The guy at the glass house had a good cense of humor.A Deadwood bottle with a tombstone slug plate.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## glass man (Jul 20, 2009)

DIDN'T SEE THAT TILL YOU POINTED IT OUT CAP![] JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 20, 2009)

this is the fourth Deadwood to show up in NE Pa.  So far my team has gotten 3
 Just think 5 or 10 years before this bottle is made Wild Bill is shot dead in Deadwood


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 27, 2009)

what did the tombstone read in the movie Tombstone?


----------



## madman (Jul 28, 2009)

yo  nice job! just watched that movie the other day!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2009)

So what is your Deadwood hutch worth? Just thought I'd ask since I'm not too far from there. It sure makes my mouth water!


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 30, 2009)

This particular hutch I sold about 3 maybe 4 years ago for about 575.00 dollars. Then a GUY I KNOW FOUND ONE IN HIS JUNK BOTTLE BUCKETS IN HIS GARAGE!
 It sold for 574.00..... a dollar less.
 Most recently another with damage sold for 200.00, a quarter of the top was sliced off....still a good bottle....I dug this one 2 blocks from my house...
 Anyway money wise I won't know cause I'm thinking about keeping this one.  I bought the damaged one for the shelf......why you making an offer......Tax mans coming end of August..


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 30, 2009)

Is this South Dakota? If so thats really cool because I have an original 1895 geological map someone gave me a while back of that town and surrounding area. That is a really good looking bottle by the way. 

 Heres just part of the map


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 30, 2009)

A taste for trivia? Can't say I've watched the movie 'Tombstone' through its entirety, but I have been to Tombstone numerous times. Here's one thought as to what is enscribed on the wooden headstone in Tombstone's Boothill: 

 HERE LIES LESTER MOORE
 FOUR SHOTS FROM A .44
 NO LES, NO MORE


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats the one I was thinking about


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes Photo that is South Dakota & that is Deadwood! That is rather neat I think. Take good care of that map. And Privy D. you take care of that bottle. It is beautiful and will look great on your shelf. Oh, and by the way, my Dad & Uncle have never dug one out here. Maybe I'll be the lucky one! (I doubt that if they've never seen one.)


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 31, 2009)

I spoke with the Deadwood Historical Society when I dug the first one
 They did not have one and couldn't afford the first one I was selling.
 I'd love to see a pic of another Deadwood bottle


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll work on that. Give me a little time though.


----------

